# What Version of Linux_Base is in FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE?



## StressTest (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello,

Can someone tell me what version of Linux_Base is installed with FreeBSD 7.1 or tell me where I can go to get this information?

I've tried to find it within the ftp sites but can't make sense of what's actually in the base install when installing linux_base.

Thank you in advance for your reply,

StressTest


----------



## DrJ (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, if you choose to install one, it is 2.4.2 (fc4) by default.  There are many others in ports, including fc6 and f8 (both of which are 2.6.16) but I don't think they are quite ready yet.  Stick with 2.4 for now.


----------

